# Print On Demand Publishing for Children's Books



## MouseyAnne (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello to All!

My name is Anne. I've published two works of fiction with small presses beginning in 2002. I joined this forum as my web host suggested this route to try and get some answers for print on demand. 

Without any future plans I wrote a little story for my two new grandsons as a Christmas present this last year. Illustrated as well. The idea took root from the reception of these books to publish customized/personalized children's books. Now I'm researching where to print on demand that would offer hard cover, soft cover and perhaps a form on my web site that customers can fill out. 

I would be grateful for any help in this area.

Kind regards,
Anne


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Jan 30, 2015)

I published a book with a POD company called Friesen Press. They offer hardcover, paperback, and eBook versions. They also offer their forms online. You could check that out, although they are kind of expensive.


----------



## Cran (Jan 30, 2015)

Welcome to WritingForums, MouseyAnne. 

Some earlier discussions here that may help you: 

*Print on Demand companies?*

*Print on Demand Publishing*

*The Requirements of Publishing (post# 3)*


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello Anne

Welcome to the best writers' forum in the world.

The problem - and the frustration - for me is not in the printing, it's in the marketing.

I have no experience with print on demand but I assume it will work if you can figure out how to sell lots of copies of your book.

Interesting business: publishing.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## TKent (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey Anne,

So are you trying to sell a custom book service vs. selling books in mass quantity?  That's what it sounds like but want to make sure I understand. So by way of example, if I come to you and want a custom book with my grandson's name and tailored a bit to a situation that he would relate to, then would you be making the book for me and I'm buying the book from you? Will you be selling it to others or just to the original buyer in whatever quantities they want for friends and family?  And do you want someone to simply contact you online or also pay online? And that might even be different for the initial sale vs. subsequent orders (say when I, as the buyer, decide to buy 20 more copies for family for X-mas a year down the road.) 

And I'm just curious, I don't actually have answers, LOL.


----------



## Galen (Jan 31, 2015)

MouseyAnn:


On my blog, I briefly discuss some of an author's choices in regards to publishing.
http://riastoneblog.blogspot.mx/2013...-part-one.html


Because your book would be image intensive, you may need assistance formatting your document i.e. manuscript for submission. Many recommend using Abobe Illustator or QuarkXpress etc. AdobeIllustrator at this time does offer a monthly subscription to use their software.

Also another WF Thread discusses Self-Pub vs Traditional: http://www.writingforums.com/threads/153993-Self-Publish-vs-Proper-Publish


Also this article from Science Fiction & Fantasy Writers of America offers a good overview.
http://www.sfwa.org/other-resources/for-authors/writer-beware/pod/


Another good source for formatting your book is The Book Designer: http://www.thebookdesigner.com/


For a good description and how-to make a print-ready PDF, go to Expresso Book Machine:
http://www.ondemandbooks.com/
I do not offer an endorsement of this company, I have not done any business with them.


There are tons of "publishers" who would love to "print" your book, but you need to do your research and be careful there are alot of publishers who charge alot and do not provide quality service.


I had trouble finding an online publisher for authors to self-publish "coffee table books" i.e. large, in color books but they are out there.

Please let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Galen (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello MouseyAnne:

I wanted to get back to you and offer a few more options for you regarding getting Children's Books printed.

My sister creates scrapbooks for family and friends and she has become quite good at page design. I call her books, both soft-bound and hard-bound, "coffee table" books. These are custom-designed, photo-intensive, full color books.

I asked which services she uses. She gave me these sites. She did say you need to be careful, some sites charge for using their software and other items.

Heritagemakers
http://www.heritagemakers.com/

Snapfish
http://www.snapfish.com/photo-gift/custom-photo-books

Shuttlerfly
http://www.shutterfly.com/?cid=SEMSN.BRAND&kw=673206&mpch=ads

Costco
http://www.costcophotocenter.com/Home

Espresso Book Machine
http://ondemandbooks.com/self-publishing-selfespress.php

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## krishan (Feb 13, 2015)

For a project like this I imagine you'd be printing very small quantities - perhaps only one or two books at a time. For this I'd recommend Lulu. The products they produce are of reasonable quality and they make the process of printing books very easy.

It's been a few years since I last used them for anything, however, and in the intervening time they seem to have shifted their focus towards selling unnecessary add-ons to prospective authors. I should imagine, however, that it's still possible to use them as a print-on-demand service without paying for any extras.


----------

